# Which Photo for AUGUST? [PIC HEAVY]



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I just had a pretty decent shoot with MeiLin, and decided to enter the contest for the first time in August! Let me know which one you like best


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

I like #2


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

#1


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I like #2


----------



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

#4!! Such a cute fisheh face! :3


----------



## astoda (Apr 23, 2011)

#1!... or anyone of them. I like them all.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

#2


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

The second one! Or the fourth one....I don't know! They are all good.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahaha caitic XD

Thanks for voting guys~ I'll see how this goes until tomorrow DD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

#2


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

#1!


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love #4!! It's so cute!


----------



## Loralyn94 (Jul 22, 2011)

the second one


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I like #4. She looks so cute!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I love #1. It looks like the fish is part of the stone work.


----------



## cuttlefish120 (Aug 9, 2011)

#4 is awesome!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

The last one is super cute


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I'm going to enter #4 for September and I already added the second one for August !!!!!


----------

